# Help



## dean (30 Mar 2015)

Got this tmc gauge but gas is coming out of the right hand side end cap 
There's s little hole in it 
Looks like it should be there 
But why is this happening ?


----------



## alto (30 Mar 2015)

I'd guess seals or diaphragm failure - likely more cost effective to bin than repair.


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 Mar 2015)

alto said:


> I'd guess seals or diaphragm failure - likely more cost effective to bin than repair.


 my guess too


dean said:


> There's s little hole in it


 that hole is there to prevent it from pressurising that part and potentially exploding/blowing off the cover cap for the internals of the reg. judging by the tool marks and the ptfe tape on the cover some amateur had tried to seal it not realizing there is a vent hole which suggests whoever sold it to you knew it was faulty I would ask for money back
where did you get it?


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 Mar 2015)

I personally wouldn't buy a second hand reg. without seeing it in person on a full cylinder


----------



## dean (31 Mar 2015)

Why is the gas coming out of this vent hole


----------



## dean (31 Mar 2015)

Must own up i put ptfe on it 
Took marks already there


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 Mar 2015)

dean said:


> Why is the gas coming out of this vent hole


short answer
its buggered


----------



## ian_m (31 Mar 2015)

Ah. If you took it apart and looks like you have failed to assemble it properly, most likely failed to seat the diaphragm properly or damaged it. Some regulators you can take the cap off to adjust the working pressure (inserting washers). The hole is actually to let atmospheric pressure in, to the other side of the diaphragm, blocking the hole will stop the regulator working. There should be no need for PTFE tape as these are tapered threads.


----------



## Jose (31 Mar 2015)

Its going to be a pain taking it apart if you decide to. Believe me.


----------



## dean (31 Mar 2015)

It was leaking that's why I took it apart
So I guess I need another


----------



## Jose (31 Mar 2015)

dean said:


> It was leaking that's why I took it apart
> So I guess I need another



I would get a new one probably yes. The ones on CO2 art are pretty good and cheap IMO.


----------



## dean (31 Mar 2015)

When I took cap off loads of "dust" came out and there's just a spring 
Nothing else
Was the dust something that had perished ?


----------



## Jose (31 Mar 2015)

dean said:


> When I took cap off loads of "dust" came out and there's just a spring
> Nothing else
> Was the dust something that had perished ?



Very hard to say w/o pics.


----------



## ian_m (31 Mar 2015)

dean said:


> Was the dust something that had perished ?


Could be the rubber diaphragm ? Bit surprised as one assumes it must be tough (silicone) in order to be CO2 proof. Most "standard" rubbers will dissolve CO2 (especially under pressure ie 800psi) which is why standard O rings are not used near the high pressure bits of the regulator and CO2 cylinder.


----------



## ian_m (31 Mar 2015)

Pictures of insides of regulators and diaphragms.
http://www.scottecatalog.com/scottt...a7f5c80b3c5a399e8525694a0053a98b?OpenDocument


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 Mar 2015)

dean said:


> It was leaking that's why I took it apart
> So I guess I need another


Right. Just not worth the stress and hassle,purchase from dedicated supplier with the back up for product


----------



## dean (2 Apr 2015)

Bought a co2art one


----------



## fz1ben (3 Apr 2015)

You got it ok then mate?


----------



## dean (4 Apr 2015)

Yes thanks


----------



## dean (4 Apr 2015)

Does it just screw straight into the FE or should is use ptfe ?


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Apr 2015)

you dont use ptfe tape on regulators thats what the sealing washer/ O ring is for. check the sealing face for damage before you fit the reg because damage on this face can damage the sealing washer on the reg.
also its a goog Idea to have a spare seal for your regulator just in case


----------



## dean (4 Apr 2015)

Thanks for all the help
It's my first high tec trial


----------

